# We Have a Birthday Girl!



## Kayos and Havoc

Kayos is five today!!!

I remember holding her in one hand! Now she is all grown up and a mature lady. She is sweet heart and a truly gentle soul. She is wonderful companion, fun obedience dog and a super tracker. 

When she was born we almost told the breeder no. Our old GSD, Lucky, had died the previous week and we were pretty grief stricken. We knew she was old, almost 13, and was going to die soon but we thought we had more time. Not to be and we lost her. Joe said wait a few weeks and see how you feel before you turn this puppy down. I am so glad I heeded his advice. Kayos has been everything I could hope for.

She is perfect - my heart dog. 

Happy Birthday girl friend!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Happy birthday gorgeous girl!!!!


----------



## tibvixie101

Happy Birthday Pretty girl! and many many more to come!


----------



## butterfingers

beautiful lady!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Happy 5 Kayos and many, many more!


----------



## sd3567

Happy Birthday Kayos! You are such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Bluecatdemoness

Happy Birthday beautiful!


----------



## Barb E

Happy Birthday Kayos!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Happy birthday Kayos!


----------



## JenM66

Happy Bark Day pretty girl!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Kayos says thanks!!!

I counted 5 white whiskers on her today, one for each year. There was only one last year. Except for her HD she is very healthy and I hope it stays that way for many more years.


----------



## Shadowsmommie

Happy Happy Birthday Kayos!! You are a beautiful beautiful young lady!!


----------



## DancingCavy

Sounds like she came along at the right time. Happy 5th Birthday, Kayos. Here's to many more!


----------



## srfd44-2

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !







May you have many, many more and amy we all be there for each one !


----------



## maxismom

Happy Birthday you pretty girl. Sounds like she knew you needed her before you realized it! It is amazing how dogs can fill a void you have to the point where it warms your heart. What is so great about dogs is they show US how much we are able to love and it is especially welcome when we think our hearts are broken and incapable of loving another doggie. They are wonderful that way!


----------



## kelso

pretty girl!


----------



## oopcat

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## elsie

happy belated birthday, beautiful girl Kayos


----------



## 2dogcrew

<span style='font-size: 20pt'><span style="color: #6600CC">HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KAYOS!!</span></span> 

I can't believe she's 5 already! My, how time flies.


----------



## Amaruq

Happy belated birthday, Kayos! And we wish you many many more!


----------



## Marshmallows

<span style="color: #33CC00"> <span style='font-size: 14pt'> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, kayos.</span> </span> 
_Or Happy Birthday in German _ 

<span style="color: #33CC00">Your looking good girl.</span>


----------



## GSD07

Finally I saw the picture of Kayos. She is GORGEOUS!! Happy birthday Kayos (I am a little late but I'm sure you like it anyway







)!


----------

